# Needs some help please



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

I was contacted by a site to give them 2 bids, per visit and a season price. They asked for a 2 inch trigger and salting.
I turned in my bids and I got this in a email


Thanks for following up. We've interviewed quite a few places and think that
we would like to go with your service.

* We would like to go as needed, not seasonal.
* 3" trigger
* We need some sort of clarification on the "blizzard" clause. Can you
assign a number to what constitutes a blizzard? Say more than 14" of snow in
a 24 hour period, or 3 consecutive days of snowfall with more than 10 inches
each day? Something to that effect?

Once we sort out the blizzard provision then we are good to sign.

Which way do I go? Do I walk away? Due to a 3 inch trigger so if its snows 2.5 inches and turns into ice. God forbid someone gets hurt ( slip and fall) or do I stand at the 2 inch trigger they wanted in the first place. And yes I do have 2 mil glb...thank you


----------



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

Also this site is a gravel parking lot and about 20000 sq ft of public sidewalks on a Main Street


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Stick to your 2 inch trigger and why do you need a blizzard clause if you are doing per service? If there is a blizzard and you plow it 5 times then charge 5 times. Sounds simple to me. Gravel lots suck!


----------



## M.A.H. (Aug 9, 2012)

I would stick to a 2" trigger for slip and fall liability concerns. Can't help with a blizzard clause, I don't have one. If we get 12" I bill 6 times, if we get 6" I bill 3 times. I like to keep it simple and I agree with Burkartsplow gravel lots suck.


----------



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you's. I was going to tell them my bid stands and is based off of info contact person gave me. If they want to change the terms pricing will change.
Also I am waiting for my insurance agent / lawyer to get in. If he tells me no way can I cover my a$$ I will walk away.


----------



## condo plow (Nov 6, 2012)

Update I stuck to my bid and to a 8inch storm = blizzard and they are signing .....thank you


----------



## M.A.H. (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------

